# Round baler decision JD vs. MF



## MUDUC (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a little custom operation in Central Illinois, have found a niche for smaller round bales. Currently I'm rolling 5wx4t with an old chain type NH. Everyone else around me is making super heavy 4x6 or the big 5x5. I have been searching the countryside over for a4x5 baler. Found 2 south of me a ways...a 1993 John deere 435 w/ netwrap unknown bale count and also a 2005 Hesston 945 with netwrap low bale count under 3500 bales. I have weighed the pros and cons back and forth 20 different ways...Heston is double the money of the John deere but it is also 10 years newer. Like to hear what some experienced haymakers have to say about the situation...don't tell me about dealer support...know all about that game...pulling either baler with MF 180 diesel. Liking the Hesston baler better but having a hard time swallowing the price tag...as it is more $$ than I currently have invested in all my hay equipment combined...but you have to pull the trigger sometime to grow!!


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

You did not mention the prices but most of the time used round balers are over priced. I bought my New Holland new in 2003 when looking at balers that were 10 years or more older being priced at half the price of a new. In that case the new baler was a far better value. Paid $13,000 for a New Holland BR 730 that makes a 4x4 bale.


----------



## MUDUC (Dec 13, 2011)

Hesston 945 asking price $16,500 and JD 435, asking price $7500, I think they are all over priced! I don't think a netwrap baler can hardly be found for under $10,000 unless it's had the guts run out of it..


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

If you can handle the extra $$ i would recommend buying a newer baler regardless of the brand. In the long haul it will be a better value and easier to get parts for. That 435 is over priced imo. Long time till next season maybe something better will come along.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think you can buy a new 504N Vermeer baler with netwrap for 19K.

I think thats what the salesman said anyway.I could double check.Thats with some early season discounts.

Alot cheaper then a 605 SM cornstalk special with all the bells and whistles 55K list.


----------



## MUDUC (Dec 13, 2011)

That is the one brand I probably won't look too hard at...We do not have a strong vermeer following in my area, We have a vermeer dealership, they deal almost 100% with the construction equipment, I stopped in once just to inquire, they gave me the deer in the head lights look...hay equipment??? what?? Because I had been pretty impressed on what I had read about the rebel series balers...knew right then...dealer support on that brand of machine was out thedoor. It is hard to justify spending that kind of money on a baler that really is my backup machine! My main concentration is square baling, but I round bale all of first cut, and as needed during the rest of the season either due to weather or customer requests.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

MUDUC said:


> That is the one brand I probably won't look too hard at...We do not have a strong vermeer following in my area, We have a vermeer dealership, they deal almost 100% with the construction equipment, I stopped in once just to inquire, they gave me the deer in the head lights look...hay equipment??? what?? Because I had been pretty impressed on what I had read about the rebel series balers...knew right then...dealer support on that brand of machine was out thedoor. It is hard to justify spending that kind of money on a baler that really is my backup machine! My main concentration is square baling, but I round bale all of first cut, and as needed during the rest of the season either due to weather or customer requests.


My point was you could have a new baler for $2500 more then the 2005 model.In other words I think the used baler was over priced.









Don't know of any Vermeer contruction dealers that handle Vermeer Ag equipment or vica versa.Also know some John Deere and Case construction Eq dealers that don't handle ag eq.Also know some John Deere,Case IH ,etc Ag dealers that don't know crap about hay eq because they would sooner sell tractors and combines.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

[quote name='swmnhay']My point was you could have a new baler for $2500 more then the 2005 model.

That would be a no-brainer for me; basically a 7 year old baler versus new....I have heard and read many, many good reports on Vermeer balers. There is not alot to a round baler as far as repair and maintenance....just pretty basic stuff.

Regards, Mike


----------



## MUDUC (Dec 13, 2011)

you guys are comparing apples to oranges, not knocking the 13,000 brand new baler, but there is a reason why it cost that much new and not 20,000-30,000. in Hesston/Massey ferguson world, you are comparing a MF 1745(economy baler) to a 2700 series/or 945 Hesston in my case. So I'm looking at a all the bells and whistles baler that is in brand new condition, for considerably less than the originally 20-some thousand price tag. Also mind you I told you the facts it has a price tag of 16,500, it has been for sale for over 9 months...I am considering spending less than that to obtain it...but I am still astonished the basic design of a round baler has not changed since there invention and yet they fetch a ridiculous price tag...like I said before, I have not seen any round baler with net wrap for less than 10,000....CRAZY...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

MUDUC said:


> you guys are comparing apples to oranges


Actually MUDUC, we are comparing with the two balers that you chose to compare, pricewise, in your original post. Maybe we mis-interpreted your original post as it appeared you were asking for opinion from this site. I am sure after some educated thought that you will make a decision that is best for you.

Merry Christmas, Mike


----------



## MUDUC (Dec 13, 2011)

UPDATE: Thanks for your replies, a few weeks ago found a 1997 NH 640 with Net just 3.5 hours south of me up for sale by private individual. Called and talked to him, everything seemed very positive. He sent me pictures, I think this baler is in as new condition as could be expected for the age. It has 10,740 bales on the monitor, less than a thousand bales ago he replaced sprockets and chain. He is second owner, never used the net wrap feature, and previous owner a dairy guy barely used it either still has original partial roll of black netwrap in rear storage. He was fair and negotiable..I came home with it, can't wait to get it out and make sure I got my money's worth, it was more than the JD 435 but less than the hesston. I have 2 good NH dealers about the same distance from me, where I get parts for my old chain baler now...tell me about this black net wrap. I'm accustomed to seeing the newer type net wrap...reading the book it talks about how to feed the black vs. the white...what's pros and cons between the two...haven't even checked into see if black is still available or price difference.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Congratulations MUDUC! Sounds like you made a great choice on a good baler. I am sure you will be happy with the outcome. We have quite a few members that use a NH net wrap baler and I am sure they will give you some great information of their experiences. Again, congratulations, and good hayin'.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It looks like your patience paid off. Congratulations on the new purchase.
It will be long before hay season is upon us again.
Best of luck with you niche market.


----------

